# Anyone know how much i can get for these parts?



## STP123 (Jan 5, 2010)

1979 Chevy Conversion Van 

Engine and transmission together

135K does not leak oil and all parts are in good working order

i'm thinking about pulling these parts ,this van has been sitting in a garage for 6 years and has not moved. I would sell the whole van but it's been hit from the side pretty bad and it's a rust bucket and a half. Don't want to give it away to the junkers for 500$ because i know this van is worth much more in parts.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Scrap yard give you $500?? I'd go for it and let them do all the work. I've scrapped newer vehicles for less. Once you get the usable parts off of it you will probably have to pay someone to get rid of the bare hulk. Get rid of it in one smooth operation and save yourself the headaches.... take the money and run. 

Body styles and dimensions have changed since '79... some of the interior parts may not work in newer vehicles, except for captain's chairs which may not hold up due to age. All the mechanicals are old tech.....350's are a dime a dozen (if that is what it is) TurboHydros are, again, old. 

The market is so bad, that I can buy a "driver" for under $1000. I think $500 is a good deal for a wrecked van.... IMHO.


----------



## SJCharney (May 15, 2009)

A late 70's drivetrain is not worth much at all. The 350 in it is a low compression "smoger" and the trans is a 3 speed turbo 350. I would donate the van to a charity and then write it off for tax purpose. Unfortunately, $500 is too much for the whole thing. The donation route is probably your best bet.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

A junk yard will give ya % for it? take it, and rid yourself of the whole thing at once, parting it out will end up being a pain in your rear. Besides at 135k the only people that can use that combination is a full size van from the late 70's or early 80's, unless somebody wants to reconfigure a lot of stuff on it.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

SJCharney said:


> A late 70's drivetrain is not worth much at all. The 350 in it is a low compression "smoger" and the trans is a 3 speed turbo 350. I would donate the van to a charity and then write it off for tax purpose. Unfortunately, $500 is too much for the whole thing. The donation route is probably your best bet.



I can make a 79 350 put out the same emissions as a 2010 350, with a few simple parts changes it will become a high compression engine


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

You mean like the double-hump 65cc heads with 2.02's?? Shhhh...got two pair in my garage.


----------



## STP123 (Jan 5, 2010)

Thanks for you guyses input ,i kind of figured it was a waste of time.

This engine im not sure what it is ,it's not mine so i don't care i just have to look at it but i know it's not a diesel although that would be nice. So is there any use for this? drop it in another van possibly? I have the tools to do it and enough time.

Iv been looking for a van ,iv never bought one don't know to much about em. A matter of fact i'm looking for a used diesel van for construction work. Jack hammers and compressor is what i plan pulling. I wan't a diesel because of it's obvious advantages long life compared to petrol. 

Whats a good diesel work van?


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Locate the VIN and look at the 3rd character for engine code:

3rd Position - ENGINE TYPE
D 6-250 2BC
L 8-350 4BC
M 8-350 2BC
R 8-400 4BC
S 8-454 4BC
T 6-292 1BC
U 8-305 2BC
Z 8-350 (Diesel)

Let us know what you find.

In selecting a work van you will need to consider the amount of tools/cargo and choose an appropriate weight rating. I have always stuck with 3/4 ton as the minimum and currently have a 1 ton (1995 Ford E350). With 242K miles she still runs great with the 5.8L gas engine... purchased at state auction in May 2004 for $1150. I get strange looks when driving in some areas.... ex prison transport and still has the bars in the rear passenger area..:grin: 

Make of van will be opinion but I prefer Ford for vans.... Chevy for cars.... Chrysler for the Jeep models. Diesel IMO is a waste of $$ unless the vehicle is frequently on the road or idles for extended periods of time. You will also have to consider the price of fuel as well as weather conditions in your area and precautions/procedures that need to be taken for cold starting conditions. The power curve is not like gas engines and you have to become accustomed to the lower RPMs associated with diesel engines. I know people that spent the extra money on light trucks with diesels and never bought another one when replacing the vehicle. Another thought is if you are traveling off the beaten path you may not be able to find fuel.... not all gas stations sell diesel fuel.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

SABL said:


> You mean like the double-hump 65cc heads with 2.02's?? Shhhh...got two pair in my garage.


Now do I seem lie the kind of person who would put that on a beautiful old engine just to outrun a little lowered noise making pos car?


----------



## 97'sonoma (Feb 15, 2010)

wolfen1086 said:


> Now do I seem lie the kind of person who would put that on a beautiful old engine just to outrun a little lowered noise making pos car?


i would! i bet you would! i bet sabl would! lol and iron 350's wont be dime a dozen before long chevys finaly cuting production cost witch sucks for hot roders cause aluminum blocks are cheaper to make than iron. im buying and saven all i can of 350s- theyll be like trying to find an old pair of good 2.02 double humps. by the way sabl wana sell a pair of them i cant find any good ones in OK.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

I've got 3pr of the old DH'ers in storage. One pair is destined for the 355ci (350 at .030 over) but cam has not been selected for the engine. Heads have been planed (block decked, too) and we will need to do an "impression" test to ensure valve clearance. Bad day when the exhaust valve won't clear the piston....

The one pair is a go..... tested and rebuilt. The other 2 pr have not been tested yet.


----------



## wolfen1086 (Oct 4, 2007)

97'sonoma said:


> i would! i bet you would! i bet sabl would! lol and iron 350's wont be dime a dozen before long chevys finaly cuting production cost witch sucks for hot roders cause aluminum blocks are cheaper to make than iron. im buying and saven all i can of 350s- theyll be like trying to find an old pair of good 2.02 double humps. by the way sabl wana sell a pair of them i cant find any good ones in OK.


you bet I would? well young man you are smarter than the average bear
Ya damstraight I'd put one on. I want a 1977 Chevy Monty Carlo, Black with a factory sunroof, power steering and brakes manual everything else, with a 350 Cast Iron AMERICAN power plant in it, that way I can burn the poopoo outta these little rice burning low riders that make so much noise it sounds like they are moving when they are really still spooling up


----------



## STP123 (Jan 5, 2010)

SABL said:


> Locate the VIN and look at the 3rd character for engine code:
> 
> 3rd Position - ENGINE TYPE
> D 6-250 2BC
> ...


Hey i'm back sorry it took so long ,iv been busy...

Well i had some trouble finding the vin as it was a flimsy little sticker that has been ripped off and placed in the glove.

You said that the 3rd character is the key so i got L

V.I.N CGL258V123644

Model LG21305

W/base 125.0

ZW9 Standard body

I thew in some other stuff i thought might be relevant ,idk.


----------

